# Lords



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got these today. Like a lps and a zoanthid, and addicting like crack. LOL


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Wheres the eye?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Whacha mean? The mouth of the coral?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

No sorry, I thought they all had an "eye" polyp but I just read they dont.

Sweet lookin coral


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

nice.. although i am more of an ricordia and zoa fan myself..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was too, But i am bored with them. I have almost every zoa/paly i want. I have a few rics, But i definately am tired of yuma's. I have too much light for them. They have to sit in a cave in my tank to do well so realestate for them is hard to come by for yuma's. Florida's do well with alot of light, But they are filling up as well.
Real estate is tight for zoa's as well, so i kept the species to hard to come by or uncommon zoa's. Plus acans are very easy and hearty corals. They are like zoa's in the fact they are pricy for the uncommon ones and are eye catchers.
Thanks all!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Very Nice raptor.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's a nice fat piece of coral you have there. what do you feed them?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Genin i feed any finely chopped up meaty sea food like squid,krill,mysis,cyclopeeze, rotifyers,golden pearls,ect ect.
I feed the tank just before lights out. They will eat anything meaty and grow crazy fast when fed like that. Much like your open brain they open up and the tenticles come out.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a nice close up.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that coral looks beautiful Raptor.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks henry, I am likeing them myself lately. I'll have to get a pic of my micromussa soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet close up. i have not been able to get any good close ups on my brain like that. i like the red, white and even blue hues that your coral seems to have. is it a US lord?? lol.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont believe so, These are alot bigger than my indo lords. Cant say i just buy what i like, and i was luck to see them when i did.
Heres an indo lord.

And here is a micromussa.

And one last pic of the first guy.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im picking up those exact lords, as well as a baby blue with blue striped balstos colony, and some alien eye echinatas on friday from a local reefer.. hes hookin me up for $50 for each colony of blastos and alien eye, and 5 heads of each acan for $30 each..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not bad jiggy. Feed them 2 times a week about 1/2 hr after lights out.
Cyclopeeze and rotifiers seem to make mine open up like crazy.
Now youre hooked. Just be carefull not to fry them with all those halides.
They can be burnt very easily.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i meant.. not $30 each.. all 5 heads for $30.. im suped to get em tommorow.. they arent supposed to be put near each other correct?.. and do they spread like zoas where they spread a mat, or is it more like rics dropping clones..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You should crazyglue them to a nice rock. They will spread like zoa's, But will also get a skeleton underneath them. The skeleton is abiut 1/2 Plus thick.
30 bucks is a very good price. They can cost a fortune for the rarer stuff like on frags.org. I have seen as high as 200 a polyp.
Acan lords i would keep them seperated they my coexist, but i doubt anything good wouls come of it.
Also if you have acan enchinata's keep them far away they will kill lords.
Heres another shot of the green lord from above fully open.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome shots raptor. i have not purchases any lords yet, but if i do in the future, i will know who to ask.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I am picking this frag up from a local reefer. By far the best micromussa i have seen.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

oh no, someone's addicted. how does your wallet feel about all of this?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not too happy. LOL its slowing my new tank setup. LOL
Oh well when i sell frags of them i'll get some money back.
I am picking up a hand full of micro's and lords this weekend from a frag swap. probably around 10 frags.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good lord Raptor. Have you posted an updated fts lately? I would like to see one.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant seem to get a nice pic of it. I'll try. Everyone i take i find something wrong with it. LOL
I'll try again when the lights come back on today.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i agree that fts pics are the hardest to get looking really nice because you are hoping that all the coral will be expanded, your fish will be in focus etc. i just say screw it and take the pic, lol.


----------

